# Should you use vibration reduction/image stabilization on a tripod?



## JbleezyJ (Aug 30, 2010)

when doing macro shots with a wired remote? I hear people say that you should keep the vibration reduction on still even if the camera is mounted on the tripod. I also hear people say that you should turn it off or it will actually shake the camera a bit. So what do you think and why?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 30, 2010)

There is much controversy on this subject.  Both for and against.  What Ive gathered is that its the older IS that were unreliable on a tripod.  The new systems supposedly can tell when they are tripod mounted.  Ive seen zero difference keeping it on with either of my VR Nikon lenses (18-200 and 105.)  As a genreal rule of thumb, if Im shooting shutter speeds between 1/15-1/500 I use it.  Over or below that and the math doesnt seem to work.  Some business about the frequency (Hz) of muscle vibrations on the high end.  And on the low end the exposure is so long the IS cant comp for it.

If you read 100 threads/articles about this you will end up with 50 advocates for each.  So take my two cents with minor consideration.  Im no scientist.  Heck, Im not even very smart.  :er:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 30, 2010)

I also heard it is smart enough to turn it self off when it is not moving.


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 30, 2010)

You should turn it off when on a tripod. Newer VR technology is designed to detect the use of a tripod, however older VR lenses may create some vibration when they are set on a tripod.


----------

